# bean2cup wanted , what have you ?



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

im after a bean to cup machine for home and interested in something like a siemens 69009tk or delonghi 5400 / 5500, if you have or know of something similar please feel free to contact me

new if its cheap or a good second hand is ok.

im near to barnsley but post would be ok .

also while im at it would like recommendations of some good beans and cheap suppliers Links etc

cheers jud


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure about bean to cup myself but I've been very happy with Hasbean.co.uk's produce. Very reasonable and very fresh (check link at the top of the page)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Aye up Jud, I also recommend Hasbean, apart from excellant coffee beans they don't excessively charge for the postage.


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> Aye up Jud, I also recommend Hasbean, apart from excellant coffee beans they don't excessively charge for the postage.


thank you both regards Hasbean. Ive had a quick look and yes ive saved to my favorites ready 4 when i get a machine . thanks guys !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Jud

What sort of budget do you have in mind?

What volume of drinks will this be making? (Home or Office?)

Have you checked out Fairfax Coffee , The Coffee Machine or XpressCoffee?


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend has had one of these for years and swears by it;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B001O03V8S/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1295714972&sr=8-20&condition=new

I bought a Siemens 76209 for £928 but the courier lost it so settled on a Jura Z7 that I'm very happy with.


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Jud
> 
> What sort of budget do you have in mind?
> 
> ...


thanks glen,i reckon between 7 and 14 per day for my personal use + wife's now n again at home . I only drink coffee nothing else apart from the cold stuff ha ha.

Therfor dont wanna spend too much but i reckon between 3 and 500 quid.

i thought i might drop on a good quality 2nd hand one for 300, if not i may end up squeezing about £540 for the delonhi 5500 new .

The site you suggested are expensive ive seen the 5500 on google for £546 i think it was. but at this time dont fancy paying that much.

Ive just gone from my 3rd tassimo to a magimix expresso and for now using pods till i try somet else this is just a put me on for now but already liking / loving the caffe izzo 100% arabic in the brown packs that came with it.

So i know im on the right path.

Hopefully now everyone understands what im after. 3 to 500 quid and coffee bean to cup somet simple and hopefully good quality as i would like to be paying too many servie fees on top of what im paying for my 10 cups a day.

£489 ive just seenhere

http://www.idealo.co.uk/compare/929664/delonghi-perfecta-esam5500.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback about pricing - I'll pass it on to those suppliers - helps all consumers


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I'm not a bean to cup person myself but my son uses the delonghi with beans Chillo ut beans from the espresso route, espressotechnical.com and I have to say it does make an excellent coffee.


----------



## bash787 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Jud,

Are you still after a Delonghi? I have a brand new boxed 6620 for sale.

Adam


----------



## parajba (Feb 7, 2011)

adam787_1 said:


> Hi Jud,
> 
> Are you still after a Delonghi? I have a brand new boxed 6620 for sale.
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam, can you PM me with some more details? Price, warranty, reason for selling a brand new machine, location, receipt etc

Thanks


----------

